# Clint Eastwood



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

So after a long absence I came back to discover a whole new look to the site.

Here is a piece I did while away.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

These, (I checked all three!) are amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Oh my wow!!! Perfection :smile:

Welcome back!!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

he's sooooooooo handsome, nice work and welcome back!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi I don't know who the other 2 are but this is amazing great work.


----------

